# Itachi Wallpaper by me



## Gameboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Im still a novice at making wallpapers.


----------



## Tash (Mar 15, 2008)

It looks too cluttered, and not very well blended.


----------



## Creator (Mar 15, 2008)

More can be done in terms of effects. Looks liek a bunch of Itachi pictures put together.


----------



## Gameboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Swajio said:


> It looks too cluttered, and not very well blended.



what do you mean by "blended"? Im new to wallpaper making, i only made 4 so far and they all suck. I know i put too much stuff on it, I didnt know why i masked all those itachis.  It took a long time to cut them out nicely too.


----------



## maximilyan (Mar 15, 2008)

looks legit. i have no major complaints.. i really like the faded images of him in the background


----------



## spaZ (Mar 16, 2008)

To many stocks in it doesn't make it look good.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 16, 2008)

It does look a bit cluttered, but the blending is good and the text looks alright


----------



## Gameboy (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks people for the feedback. Now i know my problem, i make too much cutouts and place them, and it seems too cramped up and dull. My next one will be different, it will have a nice effect, and look alot better. Thanks for letting me know the mistakes.


----------



## Sasuke' (Mar 17, 2008)

If you want to blend your pictures in the bg just smuge them in.


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Mar 17, 2008)

*I like it 

It is good of the fact that you have only made about what 4 you said? It is good for being new at it *


----------



## Kamina (Mar 17, 2008)

Defiantly needs more effects.


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 17, 2008)

well too much stocks and the text doesnt look too godly


----------



## Uzumaki_Nish (Mar 17, 2008)

overall its good for a wallpaper
but read some sig tuts just so u can  learn about the blending that ppl talk about


----------



## Empress (Mar 18, 2008)

you make the same thing with all your wallpapers, stop using multiple stocks


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Mar 18, 2008)

Sakura~Renge said:


> *I like it
> 
> It is good of the fact that you have only made about what 4 you said? It is good for being new at it *



Yup, I agree.


----------



## Gameboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Empress said:


> you make the same thing with all your wallpapers, stop using multiple stocks



Can you at least give me some advice then?  What kind of effects should i do for my next wallpaper?


----------



## stewiegrif4 (Mar 18, 2008)

Gameb0y said:


> Can you at least give me some advice then?  What kind of effects should i do for my next wallpaper?



I think what he means is, instead of pasting a bunch of different renders on your background, try to develop just a few.  Try to make them blend into the background.  Add various filters, play with the opacity, maybe try some photo filters.  Basically just adjust settings until you find something you like.  That way, it looks sleeker, cooler.  It is a wallpaper though, so don't try to make these people happy, you are the one who has to look at it every time you turn on your computer


----------

